# budget for saltwater setup?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi gtaaers just want to ask how much money do I need to prepare to setup a small saltwater aquarium.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved this over to the General Marine Discussion forum, where I think you will get more answers. Let me know if that is a problem =)


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

it really all depends on how big the tank is and what you plan on keeping in it. Obviously finding used equipment that people are selling rediculously low just to get rid of it will bring the cost down.

Best thing to do is just start doing research on forums. Then start shopping around. Ebay, Aquarium Pros and Kijiji are good places to start.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are some things to consider when pricing something between 30-65g

Standard Tanks Not Drilled you can pickup for $1-$2 per gallon used. A little bit more if it has overflows.

Used Skimmer HOB or In Sump $100-$200

Rock $3-$5 per pound

Subtrate (Aragonite) $1-$2 per pound

Lighting depending on what you plan on keeping you have various options - LED, T5HO or MH and this can run you $200-$1000+

Heater $40

Salt $40-$85 per bucket ~150G Mix

RO/DI Water you can purchase from most LFS, but in the long run a unit will save you $. These can be picked up used for under $100 or brand new under $150

This would be a good start and then you can consider a sump/refugium that you would then have to add the cost of this, if you are handy, pickup a used tank and have the glass baffles cut. You will need a return pump as well. Highly recommend a drilled overflow vs a hang on.

HTH's, feel free to ask as many questions. There are many good threads on here for Nano setups as well.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Refractometer is a must. It measures salinity accurately. You can find a good used unit for about $45. Brand new will cost you $60+.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Your looking at minimum 500-1000 for a starter setup.

I spent about 1000 for a 34 gallon with all the fix'ins


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How much you spend is all up to you and the type of equipment you use. Start out with a budget first.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

for 100$ can I setup saltwater?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

camboy012406 said:


> for 100$ can I setup saltwater?


That's not being very realistic...I would just start saving up so in a year or two you can look into setting one up.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I, mistakenly, asked at a Big al's store how much it would cost to switch to saltwater. They said, "$300!". Well, the skimmer alone - which was a piece of junk - cost $380.

My new setup cost me about 12 to 13 thousand for everything - NOT including livestock and corals!! But that's the extreme.

You are best to get familiar with your LFS and have them help you price everything out, THEN add at least 30%. My budget more than doubled with my current tank.

If you want a number, I would say to do things properly, ie: test kits, lighting, decent filtration, flow, etc. you would need $1000 for a reasonably small tank. Of course, there are all in on solutions that you could look at if you are content with a 29 gallon or smaller that would be cheaper.

Also, look at used set ups for sale that have everything you need up and running. just remember, you are buying the persons possible problems as well as gear.

Just remember the old saying, "the cheap man pays twice"  Of course, this is just my experience and opinion. I have always regretted trying to go cheap and cut corners. With my new setup, it has been flawless because I did it right the first time.

Good luck!


----------

